# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CakePHP > سوال: ارسال فایل با جاوااسکریپت

## 81579001

سلام
ممنون از همکاری شما
فرم ثبت با کد های زیر دارم ولی عکس را ارسال نمیکنه؟؟؟؟؟!!!
<script>
function reg(){

var name =document.getElementById('name').value;
var file =document.getElementById('file').value;
var xmlHttp;

if(window.XMLHttpRequest){

xmlHttp = new XMLHttpRequest();
} else{

xmlHttp = new ActiveXObject("Microsoft.XMLHTTP");
}

xmlHttp.onreadystatechange = function(){
if(xmlHttp.readyState == 4){

document.getElementById('p').innerHTML = xmlHttp.responseText;
}
}
xmlHttp.open("GET", "Untitled-11.php?name=" + name +"&file" + file, true); 

xmlHttp.send();

}
</script>
<input type="text" name="name" id="name" value="123">
<input type="file" name="file" id="file"><br>

<input name="input" type="submit" value="submit" onClick="reg();" style="width: 100px;" />
و صفحه دریافت هم
<?php 

$pdo = new PDO('mysql:host=localhost;dbname=users', 'root', '');

$pdo->exec('set names utf8');

$name = $_GET['name'];
$pic = $_GET['file'];
$pdo->query("insert into users (name) VALUES ('$name')");


$temp = explode(".", $_FILES["file"]["name"]);
$extension = end($temp);
move_uploaded_file($_FILES["file"]["tmp_name"],
"upload/$name.". $extension);

?>
متشکرم

----------

